# Ascender



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I bought a new ascending device recently and got to use it yesterday...a lot ! 
I took two buddies 50 miles out yesterday and we caught a lot of red snapper and one big gag. I released every one of the fish back to the bottom and lost not one single fish. I think everyone should have one of these devices on their boat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How much do you think that thing weighs? Reason I'm asking is, I made a homemade release and found out you need more weight than I originally thought(when bloated).


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

They're maybe 4 oz. 
I bought a seaqualizer and love it. It stopped releasing for me, I was just outside the warranty, sent it in and the seaqualizer folks sent me a new one! Awesome customer service, it's a florida company and it's great for the fish stocks. What's not to love?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How does 4 oz's sink a bloated fish? I had 3 #'s that wouldn't sink some.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I'm pretty sure 4 ounces wouldn't sink a big fish. I made one with a couple of pounds of lead and it has sent some pretty big gags down without a hitch.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

lastcast said:


> How much do you think that thing weighs? Reason I'm asking is, I made a homemade release and found out you need more weight than I originally thought(when bloated).


i use a 4 pound lead weight with it


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

lastcast said:


> How does 4 oz's sink a bloated fish? I had 3 #'s that wouldn't sink some.


I run a large 3 way swivel with the seaqualizer on the side and I attach a 2 lb weight to the bottom of the swivel via a 3' leader. I find it's easier to rig up the release rod with the weight in a rod holder, keep the fish in the water, attach the seaqualizer, dehook them, then lower the weight down and release them. The company recommends 1/3rd the depth, but I typically only go for the 50' release setting cause that's almost 2 atmospheres of pressure and I haven't seen any of them pop up after that even in 200 feet.

Another good tip is if sharks aren't a factor there's no need to rip the fish up to the surface, or if you do get them to the surface and you don't have a release rod ready you can send them down 30' or so to help them decompress themselves while you get rigged up.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Another good tip is if sharks aren't a factor there's no need to rip the fish up to the surface, or if you do get them to the surface and you don't have a release rod ready you can send them down 30' or so to help them decompress themselves while you get rigged up.


Great tip on cranking em up too fast. It gets my goat to see folks reeling up small fish as fast as they can. Many times if you'll go slow in moderate depths there'll be no need for an ascender. I've read articles that said it didn't matter but my experience with Gulf grouper and snapper says it does. When I do send them back down on the ascender, I usually send them to the bottom to lessen the chances of shark or flipper attacks.


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

tie a short piece of 550 cord to the bend of a 24 ounce or so jig head...so it inverts the hook. File off the barb, attach a swivel and a mcmahon snap for adding more weight if needed to the other end of the 550 cord...attach fish to hook through lip, lower to depth and reel back up, fish slides off at depth. Works every time...sometimes the descenders start failing after so many fish. Either way its a great tool to have and use.


----------

